# Puppies, Puppies, and oh... more puppies



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Anybody else have that problem? Where you go to a breeder site for reference and think 'oh, I'll just click and see if they have any pups' and as soon as the page loads, you curse your stupidity as these adorable little faces pop out at you? Or is it just me? *sighs*

So others can also be tortured by the cuteness, I would just like to share that Rhapsody has a cutie patootie boy available to a pet home. He's 12 weeks old, his sire was Thriller and it looks like he is quite reasonably priced at $1000. 

To the cuteness

There is another Thriller sired pup also listed on the same page, 14 weeks old. 

And if you're interested in a female, Denise from Darlynns Maltese has two females available. They are 6 mos old and I can vouch for one of them, since she brightened my home briefly (my little Crystal). When she was with me, she was as sweet as can be, got along well with Lucy and when I crated her at night (or xpened her), she only barked for maybe 2 min before settling down for the night. Important stuff to know when you add a new dog to your household! Denise is selling her and her sister as pets <strike>but if you're interested in a show prospect, it wouldn't hurt to ask</strike> They are full sisters to Denise's champion Gina (just from a different litter) so here is Gina's pedigree, if you want to see it.

pedigree

Denise's contact info is on her site for questions, pictures or inquiries.

EDIT- here is the link to the puppy page
http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/puppies/


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I love the look of Thriller's boys..... Very hard to resist!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

You are right, this is torture!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the male puppy Darlynn's has available! I always seem to be drawn to the little boys, though.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Anybody else have that problem? Where you go to a breeder site for reference and think 'oh, I'll just click and see if they have any pups' and as soon as the page loads, you curse your stupidity as these adorable little faces pop out at you? Or is it just me? *sighs*
> 
> So others can also be tortured by the cuteness, I would just like to share that Rhapsody has a cutie patootie boy available to a pet home. He's 12 weeks old, his sire was Thriller and it looks like he is quite reasonably priced at $1000.
> 
> ...


I know!!! I always find myself looking at Tonia's available babies even though I just got Gracie in September and I'm not looking for another one. They're so cute though that you just can't help but look at them!!

These little boys are absolutely gorgeous! They are "uncles" to Gracie; she is Thriller's granddaughter on her mother's side.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I want 'em ALL


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I know it is so dangerous to look at those sites so often..I am in no way looking for another dog right now but I was verrrry close to emailing tajon about one of those adorable puppies they have on their site- I even had the email written then I refrained and deleted the email!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i love the girl, she is so adoreable! 
thanks for posting, im so tempted


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I love the male puppy Darlynn's has available! I always seem to be drawn to the little boys, though.[/B]


HAHA! See? It's even more dangerous because I didn't even know Denise had added anything to her available page!!! That little boy looks like a cutey. That is Crystal's sister listed too. I love her sweet face!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, those Darlynn's puppies... The first time I went to her site I couldn't find the puppies she had available. I'm dying here.... they are just precious!!!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> I love the male puppy Darlynn's has available! I always seem to be drawn to the little boys, though.[/B]


Boys are the best!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=281896
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha! I know I will soon find that one out! Just.... not for a while.

Otherwise da hubby will kill me


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I know it is so dangerous to look at those sites so often..I am in no way looking for another dog right now but I was verrrry close to emailing tajon about one of those adorable puppies they have on their site- I even had the email written then I refrained and deleted the email!![/B]


Oh I soooo know what you mean. Tajon pups are the very tempation of <strike>evil</strike> cuteness. They should come with their own warning labels, for crying out loud. I almost tossed aside my plans to show for the sinister cuteness of one of their pet pups. Come to find out, I wasn't the only one who almost succombed. I talked to at least 5 people at Nationals who almost got him too. Luckily, we found a very nice lady who told Tammy she'd like him, even though she hadn't even seen a picture of him because there were so many of us who told her that he was amazing.


----------

